# HELP!! WHAT SIZE MADONE FOR 6'1"



## 3465mike (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm currently on a 58cm klein aura xv and love my position on the bike, but i'm looking to buy a madone 5.9 frame. The Treks are considerably shorter for a given size (57.2 tt on the 58cm trek) compared to my klein (58.5 cm top tube). Am i better off going for the 60cm Trek which has a top tube length closer to my Klein? or should I go with the smaller 58cm Trek frame and a longer stem? (in this case, i would have to go to a 130). I'm 6' 3/4" with a 33 inch inseam.....thanks for all your help in advance.......


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*Why not...*

Why not another Klein?


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Cant the bike shop figure it out?


----------



## Anti-gravity (Jul 16, 2004)

*60cm sounds just right....*



3465mike said:


> I'm currently on a 58cm klein aura xv and love my position on the bike, but i'm looking to buy a madone 5.9 frame. The Treks are considerably shorter for a given size (57.2 tt on the 58cm trek) compared to my klein (58.5 cm top tube). Am i better off going for the 60cm Trek which has a top tube length closer to my Klein? or should I go with the smaller 58cm Trek frame and a longer stem? (in this case, i would have to go to a 130). I'm 6' 3/4" with a 33 inch inseam.....thanks for all your help in advance.......


But your shop should make the final call. Each Klein size (supposedly) fits a wider range of people because of the fact that it is a compact frame, so they make fewer sizes. I think somewhere around 6'1"-2" is the suggested upper limit for height on that size. Regardless, your height and inseam sound about right for the 60cm Madone. Have the LBS set you up on a test ride and get fitted.
-Ryan


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

I had the same question a while ago. What is your inseam and how long are your arms? I'm 6'1 with an inseam of 34. I went to my LBS to check out bikes. They didn't have any Madones over 58cm but set up one of the 1500's in 60cm on a trainer and checked the fit. It fit well, so I went with a 60cm Madone. The only way you can really tell, is to try one out and see if it fits.


----------

